# Band New



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

New Pickle Fork Design Catty a slingshot with the added dinner table design to stabb your pickles.

attachment=1656:006.JPG]






.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a slingshot with looooong distance shooting in mind. What kind of bands are you thinking of putting on it? Are you going to use a small pouch like Baumstamm uses? I am afraid to shoot small forks like that. I need one with two or even two and a half inches to shoot clean consistently.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

smitty said:


> Looks like a slingshot with looooong distance shooting in mind. What kind of bands are you thinking of putting on it? Are you going to use a small pouch like Baumstamm uses? I am afraid to shoot small forks like that. I need one with two or even two and a half inches to shoot clean consistently.


Hey Smitty, I have been noodleing around with some smaller shooters for a while and this one has a 7/8 inch distance between the forks at its widest. The forks are 1 inch long and overall length is 4-1/8 inch and overall width is 2-1/8 inch. I rave about Tex's Xpress bands and they pack a big punch on this little pickle fork. It is extreemly accurate. I am not a flip shooter but I keep it at about a 30 degree angle when shooting 5/8 marbles. Tex Xpress bands one band per fork. All my shooters now are 1/4 inch thick.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

smitty said:


> Looks like a slingshot with looooong distance shooting in mind. What kind of bands are you thinking of putting on it? Are you going to use a small pouch like Baumstamm uses? I am afraid to shoot small forks like that. I need one with two or even two and a half inches to shoot clean consistently.


I use a 2-1/2 and a 2-1/4 inch long by 7/8 wide pouch


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

smitty said:


> Looks like a slingshot with looooong distance shooting in mind. What kind of bands are you thinking of putting on it? Are you going to use a small pouch like Baumstamm uses? I am afraid to shoot small forks like that. I need one with two or even two and a half inches to shoot clean consistently.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool slingshot and easy to tuck away in a pocket too!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I have been wondering about fork width and Tex's bench test results that came to the conclusion wider 2 1/2" forks give better accuracy with a 3x1" pouch unless you're a flip shooter. Smaller forks cannot be inaccurate or people would have figured that out ages ago, one would think, unless EVERYBODY in the past was a flip shooter or used small pouches. There has to be more to this. on the other hand, the Hunter Ergo2 looks like it has a 1 1/2" spread(is that correct?). I don't see how that one could NOT be flipped.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

When I talk about accuracy I also am talking about consistency. A slingshot can shoot a tight group and occasionally throw a shot off. That can often be traced back to the pouch not opening quite right and the shot not leaving cleanly. That is also why holes, nap length, roughness, and pockets affect accuracy. That is the main reason I recommend and use 2 1/2 inches between the fork minimum. Even though I know that a pouch without pockets shoots more accurate, I still shoot a pouch with a single pocket for convenience. A person might also choose a small narrow fork for convenience. The pouch opening in the air, when shot, is the main reason that a slingshot is not quite as accurate as a bow. -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> When I talk about accuracy I also am talking about consistency. A slingshot can shoot a tight group and occasionally throw a shot off. That can often be traced back to the pouch not opening quite right and the shot not leaving cleanly. That is also why holes, nap length, roughness, and pockets affect accuracy. That is the main reason I recommend and use 2 1/2 inches between the fork minimum. Even though I know that a pouch without pockets shoots more accurate, I still shoot a pouch with a single pocket for convenience. A person might also choose a small narrow fork for convenience. The pouch opening in the air, when shot, is the main reason that a slingshot is not quite as accurate as a bow. -- Tex


Very interesting perspective, compromising on accuracy is something I never contemplated...I guess these are valid considerations, Tex.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If the pouch is the problem in accuracy then perhaps leather is not the best bet for pouches. Saunders uses a plastic pouch that is molded for 1/2 projectiles but I dont like the feel of it. The largest pouch I use now is 2-3/4 inches long and 7/8 inch wide and this is a good size because I favor 5/8 marbs. I use a thin flexible leather and now my hits a very consistant but not perfected yet and this may be due to the occational flyer so Tex may be on to something here but there must be a remedy. I would think if you can keep a one inch group at 30 or 33 feet whatever 10 meters is this would be my goal. This is my goal. Just a thought but what if a net can be used and then no air would be caught with the exception of a cross breze that would disrupt the bands.


----------

